# CO2 through Canister Filter



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have read that you can inject CO2 through your canister filter. I have a older model fluval that I would like to do this with. If I just put my co2 line into the intake tube of the filter will it work this way?


----------



## Phaturkey (Jan 15, 2007)

it should work great, just dont have the rate to far up, or the effect will stop.

I have mine set up and no bubbles come out of the outtake, which means it chops it up quite nice. , you just might want to drill a small hole in the intake to make sure the bubbles make it in there.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Linky


----------



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

What do you mean by rate? The water flow rate or the bubble rate going into the canister filter? Also, If you start seeing bubbles coming out of your outtake then that means some of the CO2 is not dissolving, right? So you should turn the bubble rate down until no bubbles come out of the outtake. Then hope you have a high enough level of co2. Am I thinking right?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I used to run about 5-6bps in my tank, before I did the CO2 into canister method. When I switched, I went to 2 bps, and got better results. My thinking is that you should measure CO2 using KH and pH, rather than tweaking it to when you no longer see bubbles from the output of the filter. How big is your tank? I got really good CO2 diffusion (35-40ppm CO2) in my 120gal using this method - so, assuming you have a smaller tank, you could prob get away with a little lower CO2 rate.


----------

